# PPPoE documentation



## izotov (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi,
I was struggling with setting up DSL on my FreeBSD laptop. Finally I managed to do it but it showed me that there is a little but meaningful issue in the documentation (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/pppoe.html):
Instead of

```
set authname YOURLOGINNAME
set authkey YOURPASSWORD
```
it should be something like this

```
set authname "YOURLOGINNAME"
set authkey "YOURPASSWORD"
```
Is there a better place to submit this issue (mailing list, etc)?
Thanks!


----------



## YZMSQ (Jan 23, 2012)

Mailing list is a better place, AFAIK.


----------

